# Hab servicing after warranty expires



## Hezbez

That's our van almost 3 years old now, and it's due it's hab and cab service.

It's booked in to a local garage for it's first MOT and Cab service next week, but we're swithering about the habitation service.

What do you guys do?
Please vote!


----------



## Telbell

I;ve voted-but not wishing to be "picky" it's not really a "Service" but just a "check"....as I understand it?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

Annual hab services are well worth doing for the peace of mind that comes with one providing of course they are carried out properly by trained technicians who know what to look for.

All electrical and gas appliances are tested and checked, gas leakage checks, damp checks for potential problems, window seals; the list is quite long.

A motorhome is expensive to buy in the first place, your life is valuable and the cost of damp rectification is considerable if not caught in time.

We give five years free hab checks on every van we supply for customers peace of mind.

Peter


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Ive seen it so many times where people have not had there van serviced and have had bad damp problems (costly). If the van had been checked annually the problems would be found a lot earlier and saved the customer a lot of money.

Phil


----------



## Hezbez

Maybe I've missed something...

Is the damp warranty on motorhomes different/longer than the normal 3 year hab warranty?


----------



## RhinoInstalls

Different Manufactures offer different warranty terms on there damp from 1 year onwards

Phil


----------



## cobaltkoala

Is the Habitation Service not a condition of insurance?

For example "If the van explodes due to no regular gas check being done the insurers have an opt out?"

Of course having it done for peace of mind is very worthwhile but the legal and insurance issues are unclear. Or can you enlighten us?


----------



## mikeyv

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Annual hab services are well worth doing for the peace of mind that comes with one providing of course they are carried out properly by trained technicians who know what to look for.
> 
> Peter


And that's the problem.

There are countless threads on here and other boards, detailing poor service from dealers and others.

The last time I used a dealer ( a large country wide dealer at the time, now significantly smaller!!) my van came back with two torn seat cushions.

People who do their own work are often accused of being skinflints, but maybe, like me, they just want to be sure the job is done properly.

Not aimed at you JC, you seem to be trustworthy by what I read on here.


----------



## CLS

Hezbez said:


> Maybe I've missed something...
> 
> Is the damp warranty on motorhomes different/longer than the normal 3 year hab warranty?


Swift give a 6 year water ingress warranty subject to the van being serviced anually by main dealer or an approved service centre.

Mark


----------



## geordie01

we had our hab service done by swift approved dealer and they missed a gas leak, the wiring to the senders on the waste tank was broken, the back window would was sticking and would not open,there was water ingress around the door. and they said they had checked and re greased the spare wheel carrier and corner steadies, they had not. 
so you takes your choice my guess all they did was wash it.


----------



## Mick757

I would say the most important aspects of a hab. 'service', are gas soundness and damp. Surely a local Gas-safe technician, can check the former, and you can check the latter yourself with a decent damp meter? This may not, however, address the matter of 'officialdom' if you had to make some kind of claim at a later stage. But, would maybe suffice once warranties were out.

Im sure our six year old van left the factory with a weep under the shower-room sink - how many hab. services have missed this??


----------



## oscardaisy

JUST HAD MINE SERVICED BEFORE WE WENT TO SPAIN.WE PAID FOR A HAB SERVICE TOTAL WAIST OF MONEY WE NOTICED A SMELL UNDER THE SEATS.WHEN I LOOKED THE FLOOR AND BACK PANEL WERE WET AND MOULDY.TOOK IT BACK TO THE DEALER AND HE CAME OUT WITH HIS METER.SO I TOLD HIM TO BIN IT AND GET A MOP AND BUCKET.
THE REPAIR WILL COST MORE THAN THE TRIP TO SPAIN. SO THE MORAL OF THE STORY IS CHECK IT YOUR SELF
GOOD LOOK 
FRANK


----------



## Annsman

I think it's worth it for your own peace of mind and if you come to sell it it shows a potential buyer you've cared for your van more than someone who hasn't bothered.

I don't know where you are but in the North West or North Wales, there's a mobile caravan service guy who will come out to your home or site and do it. He is fully covered and approved by a few manufacturers. He worked at Hymer at Preston before starting out on his own. It cost us £100 for our last one in the summer.

A1 Caravan Services 01925451513 or 07811732367


----------



## trevorf

I voted for "Do it myself" :lol: :lol: :lol: 



Trevor


----------



## slikrik

*habitation*

What I dont understand is that as a Sailor my boat, or anyones boat, do not have annual habitation services. They live in a more robust environment than a motorhome. It seems an industry con to me.


----------



## chrisjrv

Do they not have to have a "seaworthyness certificate" of some sort?
Chris


----------



## slikrik

No Chris, of course you have engines and rigging etc done annually, but the domestic gas, oil heating, fridges etc are not. Its interesting that I think the inland waterway boaters do have to have a safety certificate-but even that isnt annual. I am a newbie with the Rapido my first motorhome and this really does perplex me. Of course I will keep it safe but the annual check requirement really does seem to me to be an industry money spinner.

apropos to nothing-this site is brilliant for a newcomer like me
cheers all
Ray


----------



## carolgavin

Hiya Hezza who are you taking it to as a matter of interest??


----------



## anteater

Seems to me that if a nearly new van (I class a 3 year old as that) is going to be leaking water into it, the darned thing wasn't built properly in the first place, which is a whole new ballgame. Of course the dealers want to charge you x amount for telling you there is no problem!!


----------



## txe4man

the hab checks on our van were not done by the previous owner, only the first one, there is a receipt from a main dealer for £140 for that one,she is 4 years old, that means the six year warranty is void. i admit i missed the fact in the excitment of buying (private sale) but would still have purchased, she is such a lovely van.
i keep a close eye on all gas fittings and body work for leaks and just hope for the best. if leaks did start we would have to pay to repair it anyway.


----------



## Mick757

Annsman said:


> I think it's worth it for your own peace of mind and if you come to sell it it shows a potential buyer you've cared for your van more than someone who hasn't bothered.
> 
> It cost us £100 for our last one in the summer.


Id say the best time to have a hab. service if youre going to at all, is after a filthy cold wet winter. Far more chance of damp showing up, than a nice dry (ish) summer! Similarly if youre looking to buy. An extreme case would be buying a van than just spent the past couple of years in Spain etc. Wouldnt show damp if you dropped the meter down the loo!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: habitation*



slikrik said:


> What I dont understand is that as a Sailor my boat, or anyones boat, do not have annual habitation services. They live in a more robust environment than a motorhome. It seems an industry con to me.


Boats are far more substantially built compared to motorhomes and caravans where weight is important.

The method of construction is entirely different, GRP on a boat is at least six times thicker, there are no joins sealed by sealer on its own as such. Boats are built to take heavy punishment, unlike MH's and caravans.

Many boats do not have gas appliances and most have automatic fire extinguishers in the engine compartments.

Peter


----------



## Hezbez

trevorf said:


> I voted for "Do it myself" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trevor


I should think so too! :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> Hiya Hezza who are you taking it to as a matter of interest??


Dunno yet Carol, probably Knowepark, but am thinking of phoning the mobile service people over Lanark way to see what they charge.

By the way, it's going to MTH next week for it's MOT and Cab service.
As you said, they seem really good to deal with - I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## slikrik

good point re the weight comparison Peter. I would disagree re gas etc, most boats have a gas cooker, electric fridge and diesal heating plus similar water systems-albeit with a flushing or to holding tank wc rather than cassette. It does seem to me that if my motorhome cannot be gauranteed watertight its questionable whether its fit for purpose. The rest of a boat v motorhome comparison is like for like.


----------



## StephandJohn

Our last hab. check picked up a bad damp problem. Luckily its a Swift and they took it in and fixed it. Very good service from them and nice people to deal with. They say if it happens again (which they've assured us it won't) they'll do if for free even though the guarantee will have run out.
Needless to say we'll always have it checked now. Its comforting to know that if there are any problems with any of its interiors it'll be picked up.


----------



## anteater

How old is your Swift, Steph?


----------



## StephandJohn

3 years ol last April


----------



## brockley

Why are habitation checks not compulsory on boats? After all, if you did have a problem, you could hardly coast to the side of the road and 'put your hazards on'. Gas leaks are even more of a worry, heavier than air gas slooping about in a boat with nowhere to escape while out at sea must be a nightmare. At least in a van the bottles are likely to vent to the outside. I can't see much use for an automatic fire extinguisher in the engine compartment of a boat if the fire happens to be a gas explosion 8O. The last 'professional' checking the gas lines in my van missed a leaking faulty regulator even after I pointed it out to him as the probable fault. He told me he had fixed it (signs of lubrication on the connector). He did not carry spares because there are just so many different types, even though he had bragged he could get spares to the island within 24 hours and had the van for 3 days! I say check it yourself and involve the professionals only when you need specialist work or tools.


----------



## Phil42

It's always puzzled me that an annual hab service is strongly recommended regardless of usage. I would agree it's an industry con. If you do get it done, they actually do very little for the money. After the first year service from a very complacent large dealer who failed to get to the bottom of the two issues I raised, I did not get another for a further 3 years when an independent mobile guy did a cheaper and much better job.
Fortunately I have a panel van conversion so not so much concerned about leaks. My car, a Saab 9.3, on the other hand regularly has a flooded boot!

Phil


----------



## mikeyv

Interesting stats emerging, only 9 people from a total of 72 voters use a main dealer.

Yet whenever I visit a dealers premises, you can't get near the workshop area for vans waiting a service or repair.

Maybe just as well they aren't more popular, they'd never cope.


----------



## statenisland

Good afternoon,
Can I expand the subject - how many owners have cab service and habitation checks whilst the motorhome is still within the warranty period?
I am looking to buy another MH and the majority of owners I have contacted have not had either one or both done on the first anniversary.
My thoughts as to why are:-
Did not know they needed to
Did not think it was worth bothering
Could not afford to
Besides voiding the manufacturer and converter warranties, it makes me think they may not have cared for the MH.


----------



## Spacerunner

The first year I had the habitation done by Discover. As they were close to me. Absolutely useless, expensive and left the van in a dangerous state. 

For the last two years I have driven to East Sussex and had the habitation done by John's Cross. Its a bit of a drag but there is a campsite close by and a good cafe up the road to have a leisurely breakfast.

The servicing paid off after a water ingress problem. Highbridge, the supplying dealer happily and efficiently remedied the leak but insisted on viewing proof of servicing before the 5 year water ingress warranty was applied.


----------



## the-teuchters

Dunno yet Carol, probably Knowepark, but am thinking of phoning the mobile service people over Lanark way to see what they charge.

Do you mean McPhails in Lanark? We dealt with Joe last year for our static caravan gas checks and we asked him about doing a hab check on our motorhome. He didn't have time to do it the day he was onsite as he said it could take up to two hours. I will def use him for any future motorhome checks/service.....great guy...v.knowledgable...(and v.busy!!)


----------



## duxdeluxe

So as usual, there are people who shell out 30, 40 or even 50 grand on a van and are too tight to pay for an annual habitation service? It's a bit like moaning about paying more than a tenner a night for a campsite......

I get my (utterly out of warranty and commendably cheap) van a full hab service every year, firstly to ensure that there are no encroaching damp problems which could cost thousands if not addressed early and secondly to make sure that all the gas and other systems are working properly and above all safely.

I always use a mobile engineer so that we can keep an eye on the work in my driveway and discuss any potential issues as they are found. Last time around a small gas part on the fridge was changed plus a couple of things pointed out. Peace of mind with a reliable qualified and recommended engineer for less than £100 a year....... If may or may not be reflected in resale value when its time to change but certainly it'll make a sale easier


----------



## gloworm

Our m/h is a 2007 so out of warranty, so lasthab check was done by a mobile (Trevor). the mechanical service i done myself, 3 genuine Fiat filters £95, oil £40ish, peace of mind priceless, Fiat main dealer wanted £300+vat,



Ezz :wink:


----------



## andyandsue

*worry people then take the money*

same old story !!!hab service, gas attack alarms , reg number on your roof, damp detectors , ,getting robbed on aires,reverse polarity alarms WHEN WILL YOU PEOPLE LEARN when a forum or mag rattles on about these kind of things its trying to SELL YOU SOMETHING DUHHH

Moderator note. Please make your point without causing offense to others.
What you say is not unreasonable. The way you say it is!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

I use a local company every two to three years as a fail-safe check but otherwise do a running check myself.
The "professional" check is really about keeping the officials happy but I would NEVER rely on it as giving peace of mind.
It is a bit like saying "I have a current MOT and therefore the vehicle is roadworthy until the next one!"
Even a gas leak check is easy enough with very cheap equipment - connect a U-tube to a gas pipe, turn the gas on and off again and watch to see if the level drops. Buy a U-tube, have a gas T put in the circuit where handy and the job can be done every month...
Same with damp check. I just use a multi meter - all damp meters do is check the resistance!
The most expensive bit is a mega to check wiring insulation. One of those can be bought for less than most dealers charge for a hab check and I reckon very few of them have one.
DIY isn't to save pennies - it is to satisfy yourself that the job is done right.
That's my rant over.
Patrick


----------



## duxdeluxe

*Re: worry people then take the money*



andyandsue said:


> same old story !!!hab service, gas attack alarms , reg number on your roof, damp detectors , ,getting robbed on aires,reverse polarity alarms WHEN WILL YOU PEOPLE LEARN when a forum or mag rattles on about these kind of things its trying to SELL YOU SOMETHING DUHHH


Just for the record, no-one is trying to sell me anything. I agree with the bit about gas alarms but strongly resent the fact that you are implying that myself any many others are stupid for paying a relatively small sum of money each year to check for possible damp (which is not only common but very expensive to fix if left unattended) or for a safety check on the LPG system. You really should think a bit about what you are saying to the wider community and possibly the amount of imbibement before hitting the submit button. Your post is just plain offensive and contributes nothing positive to what has been up until last night, a measured discussion.

As per the above post and others, an decent DIY'er can buy a decent damp meter or similar and some simple equipment and do much of it him/her self. I, and many others can't/don't have the time/not inclined to do so, so we sensibly employ someone


----------



## zappy61

*Habitation checks*

I'm with Patrick on this one. Its not that difficult if you are fairly practical and I follow the habitation check by the ncc. I do have a damp meter and do all four corners top and bottom, floor in and out especially around wheel arches, windows and vents, door etc. I have done many gas checks with a manometer om mains gas systems so this presents no difficulty. I did fit a gaslow gauge so it is easy to see any drop when the gas is isolated.
its not about pennies its about knowing its done and you are confident with the result.

Graham


----------



## StephandJohn

Apart from the offensive tone of andyandsue's posting, all things they mention do occur and sensible precautions are required.


----------



## bob23

Hi,
Just back from Spain and for the 2nd year running I had my hab. service at the Dethleff dealer situated at the side of the A7 KM.1148 S (autovia) just north of Cambrils.
2009 cost 90 euro. 2010 cost 96.70 euro.
The edges of wood bases underneath the van are sprayed and the van is handed back to me with cling film wrapped around the gear knob, steering wheel and a cover on the seat.
I am impressed with the service and as I have to pass their premises it is very convenient. English is spoken.


----------



## kandsservices

I do mine own hab service but i am a motorhome engineer we advise to have it done so you as a customer can be sure every thing in your pride and joy is all safe and in working order.


----------



## drcotts

Whether you think the hab check is worth it or not is not really the point.

The point is that its a requirement of most warranties and if dampness is an extended part even more so.
If you think its not worth it or the blokes is a scammer and dont have it done then you wont be covered. end of story.

If you do have it done and a problem ensues then you will be covered end of story.

If in doubt do some research and find out who are a good company to use and who are not. But dont just refuse to have it done or do it yourself, You need an independant certificate to prove that its been done by a competent person.
Like it or not the manufacturer or Ins company make money out of people who dont read the small print. 

Phill


----------

